# How to enable RVU on an LG 4K?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The installer is here to get me set up for 4K.

Does anyone know how to enable RVU on an LG EG9600?


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

I installed a Directv Broadband Deca to my Samsung.. 
Then looked to the tv's source list for RVU. 
It will then ask for a pin code generated from the HR54 Genie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not seeing anything that is listed as RVU on the TV in the inputs. I do have the latest firmware installed on the TV.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

Connect a mini Genie then? Or..
Check out post #377 for my situation fix. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/218833-first-look-directv-c61k-4k-genie-mini-client/page-16


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He's on the phone with DirecTV putting in the MAC of the TV. Maybe the tech on the phone knows the steps, the guy that came has never done RVU before.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

It has to setup with a Deca attached -first time only suggest that!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He says he did.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He suggested I call LG, they're saying that this model is likely not certified. The tech says he found a service article that said there are issues with the LG app and if you can't find it in the app store, to install a C61k. He's going to his warehouse to get one.

I'm glad I took the morning appointment. We're two hours in. I feel sorry for his later service calls.

I have a slight suspicion that the certification is specific to the EG9600UA, I have a UB revision.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what dtv's page is telling you ?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It just lists EG9600 as compatible, doesn't specify UA or UB.

https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4385/related/1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

beat LG support to give FW update for the TV !


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe, though my build date is January of 2016 and when I got it I downloaded updated firmware. I got the zip file, and the binary has a modified date of 1/21/16.

I wonder if I can get my $50 back, when he first came in and I told him what we were needing to do, he said that the HR54 can't do 4K. I explained the situation to him, and he said "well it's lucky that I have one on the truck." He originally got here at 9:20.

Currently, he's in his truck. The C61k was on live TV, did an update and now says it's not authorized.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe, though my build date is *January of 2016* and when I got it I downloaded updated firmware. I got the zip file, and the binary has a modified date of *1/21/16*.


I don't see your point ; same days ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I guess my point was that DirecTVs site says that the 9600 is compatible and this firmware isn't that old, only a few months, the one that I installed when I checked for updates on the TV. He had me call LG and they said that DirecTV had to certify the model for the app to show in the store.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

Status update?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He ended up hooking up a C61k. DirecTV thinks that my particular revision of the EG9600 is not certified for RVU, as I have the UB board not a UA board. Different firmware, the UB is newer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> He ended up hooking up a C61k. DirecTV thinks that my particular revision of the EG9600 is not certified for RVU, as I have the UB board not a UA board. Different firmware, the UB is newer.


without comparing the board, I would think your should have FW with RVU client (perhaps dtv specific) ... I would continue pound tech support LG for that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

A tech at DirecTV told me the client isn't showing up in the app store because the revision isn't approved by DirecTV. So I'm trying to get some movement on that (if it is true).


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It just lists EG9600 as compatible, doesn't specify UA or UB.
> 
> https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4385/related/1


This tv should be RVU compatible.
http://rvualliance.org/products?field_manufacturer_value=LG+Electronics&field_product_type_value=All&field_rvu_stack_value=All&field_certified_region_value=All&field_rvu_specification_version_value=All


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

alnielsen said:


> This tv should be RVU compatible.
> http://rvualliance.org/products?field_manufacturer_value=LG+Electronics&field_product_type_value=All&field_rvu_stack_value=All&field_certified_region_value=All&field_rvu_specification_version_value=All


I think it's actually closer to an EF9500 firmware wise and such. I know on AVSForum some EG9600UA owners are upset about the UB model and have been asking LG about getting UB boards. LG told them that wasn't possible because the panels are different as well. I notice that the EF9500 is not on the lists.

I think I'm happier that I got a UB model even if I can't do RVU.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

Did you install this app? http://us.lgappstv.com/appspc/store/product/retrieveProductInfo.lge?dummy=003&appId=255142


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

According to our internal spreadsheet this tv should be compatible. But it only listed the 55inch.








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

alnielsen said:


> Did you install this app? http://us.lgappstv.com/appspc/store/product/retrieveProductInfo.lge?dummy=003&appId=255142


It's not there. I'd post a screenshot but it doesn't seem to be alphabetical.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

twizt3dkitty said:


> According to our internal spreadsheet this tv should be compatible. But it only listed the 55inch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 55", but I'm really betting it's due to the revision.

I even tried emailing Jethead, but the main email address on their site bounced back as non-existent.


----------

